# Shelter question



## nsanywhere (May 14, 2010)

Sadly, I don't have a barn - just think of all the animals I could get if I did!

I do have a SMALL 3 sided shelter for the girls, but it only really fits the 2 sheep, and now that the babies are arriving, I've got to move "new shelter" to the top of my to do list.

I'm only recently over my fear of the drill, but I'm sure I can build a little something for them. Framing is the thing that trips me up. 

So for my new shelter, I'm planning a 3 1/2 sided shed with about 6-8 inches of open space between the walls and roof for air circulation, and a slanted metal roof.

Can I just leave the floor as ground, or should I build an actual floor?

Is plywood ok for the shelter? Treated? Un treated?

If I figure out how to build a frame (and by figure out I mean get some guy friends over to help!), does anything have to be dug in the ground, like post holes, or cemented?


----------

